# I'm looking for a coach



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

I'm looking for an archery coach in the Atlanta area. I shoot 3d and would like to start indoor target. I'm not looking for a big commitment just a few times a month. PM me for contact info


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

any of these close to you?
http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Coaching/Find-an-Instructor-or-Coach


also consider using a search engine such as google


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Check with George Ryals at the Archery Learning Center in Snellville, GA.

Even if you are at the other end of the state, he is worth the drive. I've been to George's seminars and the man knows his stuff & explains it well. His username on AT is GRIV. 

Allen


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

that was the first thing that showed up when a search was done...hence, google.


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DFowler33 (Jul 31, 2012)

Check out Curtis Beverly in south Georgia. South Georgia Archery College.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

have you found anything to your liking?


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

I second Griv.


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

Yes I'm going to meet with George about every other week.


----------

